# Japanese Knife Blank



## Thom (Sep 8, 2015)

I want to make a nice Japanese kitchen knife for my daughter in college. But I want it to have a hidden tang, not the Western/full tang. Maybe with layered steel. Anybody know? Janz doesn't appear to have any.


----------



## Castalia (Sep 8, 2015)

Maybe this:
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/Product/153654/Zhen-Santoku-Knife-Blank-4-1316-L-x-564-T-(120mm-x-18mm).aspx

Otherwise just find a wa handled knife you like and make a new handle for it. The basic wa handle with ho wood and horn ferule is designed to be easy to remove and replace. (Making a wa handle and getting the knife to fit straight is no so easy.) Search the forum for plenty more info. Good luck. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## calmman1987 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have use one Japanese knife which is given by my friend, It is really sharp


----------

